# The Syren Saga Continues....



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

Hello again ladies!! All right. So I know at least a few of you followed my journey back in November, breaking my "electric yellow" Syren and then getting a new white front triangle from Transition...which worked great!
Here's me a few weeks ago, jumping bigger than ever at a spot on the Westside of Albuquerque:




























Okay, I know I'm only about 6 inches off the ground on this one, but it's one of those awesome tabletops you can fly 20 feet on, that close to the ground...  

Until....you guessed it--I did it again.







Same spot, same type of frame crack. 

So I called Transition Bikes, and because they are friendly, awesome, understanding dudes (and Mike Metzger sang the Britney's "oops, I did it again" song), I got a new bike this week :thumbsup:      More on the new bike in a sec....

According to Mike, Transition acknowledges that because of folks like me, they will be reinforcing the design of the Syren near that weld (between top and down tubes, up near the head tube).

I loved the Syren--it fit me like a glove, and my skills improved a ton while I had it...Mike offered me the "new and improved" Syren, but because I'm moving to New Zealand in March, I decided to go with a Dirtbag!! I just put it together today:
Meet the DirtBaguette!







It's way too clean for my taste...but a bit of mud should fix it right up!







I had to get a different size shock, so I decided to upgrade to the air...look at that fat little sucker!







 Check out those sweet raw welds!

Working with Transition has been a breeze--they just had me send them my old frame and shock, and sent the new frame and shock to me right away. I don't think there's any way I could break the Dirtbaguette:thumbsup: (Speaking of the name, if you see "dirtbaguette" around these parts, it's me, changing my identity to something a little less personal than my name )

I can't wait to actually ride my sweet new bike!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thank you!*

As a Syren Owner thank you for posting your recent 2nd crack. I know those of us that own Syrens will keep a look out in that area after every ride. The DirtBaguette looks great good luck with her.


----------



## hball (May 22, 2004)

there is no way you can mount the shock in a 180° position?
this way it will suffer from no oil on the seals very bad.

anyway, nice looking bike!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

HeatherB, you and SBD better be careful. All I need is to pick you up from the bottom of Phantom...Oh boy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*No kidding!*



SuperKat said:


> HeatherB, you and SBD better be careful. All I need is to pick you up from the bottom of Phantom...Oh boy.


I must admit SBD and I are concerned. Since we both will being running 180mm forks too.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*i feel the love...*

SuperKat, just to know that you would drag our limp, crumpled bodies from the bottom of the Phantom drop makes it all worthwhile.. hey don't worry! the guys at Transition reassured us that the frame cracking is not a common occurrence. we just have to keep an eye on it...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll either move you or land on you but I decided to focus on the nicer option!
Tell you what...I'll go first.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeap. Thanks for that photo. I better check my Syren every ride.


----------



## asiandirtdiva (May 12, 2008)

My Syren just cracked. Waiting to call Transition tomorrow. Should I think about the dirtbag?


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

what fork were you running? how did it happen?? please let me know, i'm wondering if/when my Syren is going to fail!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

The new Syrens that they are replacing them with for warranty have extra gusseting in that area and are much stronger. I wouldn't switch bikes unless you're having a problem with the new stronger version.


----------



## spaceyspanks (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the new version of the syren and it is alot beefier with the gussets. Hopefully these issues won't happen anymore!


----------



## asiandirtdiva (May 12, 2008)

Just got my warranty replacement Syren - Mint Green now! Definitely beefed up gusset. The guys at Transition rushed it out for me - that's great customer service!! Down for only 2 weeks and 1 weekend! My old Syren had the Fox Talas 36 (just to answer one of your questions).


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, I know nothing about high end bikes, but the workmanship on those welds is beautiful.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Doh! My frame cracked yesterday. Apparently they still have some Syren frames around for girls like me.


----------

